# Skylights



## ophirn (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm interested in skylights.did not find any specific thread
Let's open one
skylights-good or bad?
waste of energy?!not safe?!brings light and life into our space?!I like skylights-old (like in the Vatican)or new ones
You decide and share it with all.


















pictures taken by kony:GRAND PALAIS,PARIS


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure that skylights can be considered _good or bad_. It's about whether or not they are able to achieve the manipulation of light in my opinion.








flickr* roryrory*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

ophirn said:


> I'm interested in skylights.did not find any specific thread
> Let's open one
> skylights-good or bad?
> waste of energy?!not safe?!brings light and life into our space?!I like skylights-old (like in the Vatican)or new ones
> ...


Never seen anything like this before


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

^^ Me too...looks nice !


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

post more, please,...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

here's one from the municipal Agora in my home town Karditsa in central Greece.
from outside:
















from inside: 
















i think skylights are one of the most beautiful findings in architecture!


----------

